# My 2-year old's plane costume



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

I just had to share this with my fellow prop makers. It's been taking my time away from Halloween props, but well worth it.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, now that's a costume! Great detailing. I'm sure your son is so excited to wear it!.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

The spinning propeller really puts it over the top. That is really awesome!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That is TOTALLY Hilarious.... Great costume..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is such a cute little plane and I expect your son will look totally adorable in it Nice detailing, too.

How does that magnetic propeller work?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That is a great costume. Good thinking with the magnetic prop.


----------



## adrian.t (Oct 4, 2013)

Nicely done! Your kid will love the costume.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is totally Hot!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That would get extra treats at my house. Love the cool costumes.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Roxy: The magnetic propeller is simple. The drive shaft is a piece of 1/2" PVC with a cap on the end. Inside the cap are two neodymium 1/2" magnets. They're too big to fall inside the PVC pipe and the cap holds them in place. I flattened the cap with my Dremel so the propeller sits on it nicely. On the propeller is a piece of metal (actually the plastic covered disc from a DVD player that locks the DVD onto the spindle) that offers the proper magnetic attraction for the magnets. I also added a plastic sleeve on the outer edge of the cap that helps center the propeller onto the drive shaft. The trick was finding the balance between enough magnetic attraction to keep the prop on and too much so it won't break away when hit.


----------



## Hobz (Oct 14, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

That is costume gold! Your son is a very lucky little guy.

Great choice of planes as well.


----------

